# Burton gortex gloves



## CocoHot (Mar 25, 2014)

I was thinking buy a pair new gloves since my $15 gloves is falling apart. Right now I am thinking either Burton Gortex under gloves or Burton Baker 2 in 1 under gloves.

My only concern about the gortex one is that it looks really puffy in the picture. Anyone used it before and can give me some advice or suggestions? Or just not buy Burton gloves? :laugh:
thanks


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mitts > Gloves forever and always, imo


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Most gloves that have Gortex are a goer!!!!!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton makes lots of good goretex gloves. 

I prefer the AK hover mitt, but see the range:

Men's Snowboard Gloves & Mitts | Burton Snowboards


----------



## CocoHot (Mar 25, 2014)

Why mitten > gloves?


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

CocoHot said:


> Why mitten > gloves?


imo they are always a lot more comfy and warm, prevents that aweful freezing of the fingertips and looks pretty dope


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Mittens are so much warmer!!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

For really cold weather, I use the Burton AK Oven Mitt. Otherwise I use the Burton Goretex glove. It comes with a removable inside glove, which is nice if it is getting cold and you don't have a pack to carry your spare mitt.

I do find their gloves wear out quickly, I get about a season and a half out of a the goretex one. With that said, a season for me is about 100 days.

Last season I tried the Burton AK Guide Glove, so far I am not happy with it. It is not warm at all and it freezes easily in wet snow conditions.

Gloves/Mitts at least for me is something I like to have a lot choices.


----------



## CocoHot (Mar 25, 2014)

For people that use Burton gortex gloves, will the fingertip get cold easily? I normally go to Tahoe to snowboard will mitt be too warm for it?


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

CocoHot said:


> For people that use Burton gortex gloves, will the fingertip get cold easily? I normally go to Tahoe to snowboard will mitt be too warm for it?


What kind of temps do you ride in? I use mine for around -5C to -15C, which is around 14F. Usually around -20C I switch to my mitts.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

CocoHot said:


> For people that use Burton gortex gloves, will the fingertip get cold easily? I normally go to Tahoe to snowboard will mitt be too warm for it?


I use a lighter glove for everything above 25-28F. My Burton gore-tex gloves for colder days. And if it is really cold (single digits or below) then I'll switch over to my Burton mitts.


----------



## CocoHot (Mar 25, 2014)

I see. I guess a Gor-tex gloves will be my choice right now. Thanks guys.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

I have these Burton Gore-Tex gloves. I love them. Warm and toasty.

Burton Gore-Tex Glove - Men's | Dogfunk.com


----------

